# Kodachrome slides taken with Kodak Ektra



## Streets

These shots were made in the summer of 1960


----------



## pixmedic

The 60s were very blue. 


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Streets

I forgot to mention that I copied these slides today with my Sony A57 using a Minolta 50mm f3.5 Macro.  I used a homemade stage for the task.


----------



## Streets

Pixmedic, BLUE:  always a pesky problem with Pacific Ocean water.


----------



## Dave442

Do you remember if those were all done with the 50mm, or did you have the other lenses along with you on that trip?


----------



## Streets

They were taken with either the 50 or the 35.  It's hard to remember 57 years later.  I was living in Honolulu and working as a tech rep at Hickam A.F.B. during that period of my life.


----------



## Dave442

I am really liking that last shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## compur

Are you sure those are _Kodachrome _slides? I've never seen such an intense color shift on Kodachrome, even the oldest slides from the 1930s-40s. Looks more like Ektachrome to me.


----------



## Streets

compur said:


> Are you sure those are _Kodachrome _slides? I've never seen such an intense color shift on Kodachrome, even the oldest slides from the 1930s-40s. Looks more like Ektachrome to me.


Those were definitely taken with Kodachrome 10.  I was using my white monitor screen for the backlight source.  Maybe I could have made the shots warmer in post-processing.  I'll try to reshoot a couple with pure sunlight and see if there is less blue domination.  Thanks for the reply.  By the way, I like that Vitessa; always wanted one.


----------



## Dave442

The slide copiers that Nikon make work very well with sunlight (pointed to a blue sky).


----------



## CrazyJ3

Waimea swell in the summer! Nice!


----------



## Streets

Dave442 said:


> The slide copiers that Nikon make work very well with sunlight (pointed to a blue sky).


Here is my slide copier.  It's the new SONY "Red Neck Edition".  Might be less expensive than the Nikon.


----------



## Streets

CrazyJ3 said:


> Waimea swell in the summer! Nice!


Thanks CrazyJ3, I've always wondered how many necks were broken by this shore break.


----------



## xenskhe

Streets said:


> I was using my white monitor screen for the backlight source.  Maybe I could have made the shots warmer in post-processing.



Would that be D65? Perhaps try D50. I'm really enjoying seeing these pictures. Unable to tell what that camera is the photographer is using as the people come off the aircraft. It looks like it maybe has an i/c lens.


----------



## Streets

Thanks, exnskhe.  The camera the photographer is using would have to be one made prior to 1960.  Here is the shot reprocessed with Picassa3.


----------

